# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  تصليح السيارات في دبي

## حسين دراز

*يعلم الجميع أن الصيانة الدورية ضرورية لطول عمر أي سيارة. لهذا السبب ، في الظروف العادية ، تحتاج إلى زيارة مركز فحص السيارات بين الحين والآخر. ستساعدك المرافق في تحديد وإصلاح أي مشكلات قد تواجهها سيارتك قبل أن تصبح شيئًا أكثر خطورة. إذا كنت تتساءل عن علاقة فحص سيارتك بالمزايا ، فإليك بعض الأسباب وراء ذلك. يمكن أن تكون مراكز الفحص هذه مفيدة عند النظر في شراء سيارة مستعملة أو ببساطة إجراء تدقيق على سيارتك الشخصية. تقدم هذه المحلات فحوصات على كل شيء من المصابيح والبطاريات والأبواق ونظام العادم والمساحات وغير ذلك. تابع القراءة لمعرفة المزيد حول مزايا مراكز فحص السيارات في دبي.


تحقق من حالة سيارتك
تتمثل إحدى أكبر مزايا مراكز فحص السيارات في أنها يمكن أن تساعدك في التحقق من حالة سيارتك. إذا كنت تخطط لشراء سيارة مستعملة ، فيمكن لمراكز الفحص هذه مساعدتك في تحديد ما إذا كانت السيارة في حالة جيدة أم لا. ستعرف ما هي المشاكل ، إن وجدت ، التي تواجهها السيارة قبل شرائها. إذا كانت سيارتك تسبب لك بعض المشاكل ، يمكنك زيارة مركز الفحص لفحصها. ستعرف ما الذي يجب إصلاحه قبل أن يصبح مشكلة خطيرة. تفاصيل


تأكد من أن سيارتك في حالة جيدة
في حين أنه من الصحيح أنه يجب عليك دائمًا التحقق من أن السيارة التي ترغب في شرائها في حالة جيدة ، إلا أنه يجب عليك أيضًا التأكد من أن سيارتك في حالة جيدة. يمكن أن يساعدك فحص السيارة في تحديد أي مشاكل في سيارتك. يمكنه إخبارك إذا كانت هناك أية مشكلات تتعلق بالسلامة في سيارتك. يمكن أن يوضح لك ما إذا كانت هناك أي مشاكل في سيارتك تحتاج إلى الإصلاح. يمكن أن يخبرك إذا كانت هناك أي مشاكل في سيارتك تحتاج إلى الإصلاح قبل أن تصبح مشكلة خطيرة.


حدد ما إذا كنت بحاجة لإصلاح أي شيء أم لا
من أجل التأكد من أن سيارتك في حالة جيدة ، يجب عليك أخذها لفحصها بانتظام. يمكنك العثور على متاجر متخصصة في فحص السيارات في دبي. يمكن أن تساعدك مراكز الفحص هذه في تحديد ما إذا كنت بحاجة إلى إصلاح أي شيء قبل أن يصبح مشكلة خطيرة أم لا. لنفترض أن مصابيح سيارتك لا تعمل بشكل صحيح. يمكنك اصطحاب السيارة إلى مركز فحص لتحديد ما إذا كنت بحاجة إلى إصلاح المصابيح. يجب عليك أيضًا أن تأخذ سيارتك إلى مركز فحص قبل الرحلات الطويلة. يمكنك تحديد ما إذا كانت هناك أية مشكلات في سيارتك تحتاج إلى الإصلاح قبل الشروع في رحلة طويلة. اضغط هنا


عندما تشتري سيارة ، فإن الأمر لا يتعلق فقط بالمظهر والمظهر ولكن أيضًا بالعديد من الجوانب الأخرى التي يجب على المرء وضعها في الاعتبار قبل إنفاق المال على السيارة. أحد الأشياء التي تحتاج إلى التحقق منها عند شراء سيارة جديدة هو ما إذا كانت هناك أي مشاكل أو مشاكل يمكن أن تسبب لك مشكلة في المستقبل. عادة ، يأخذ المشترون المحتملون وقتهم لفحص كل شيء قبل توقيع الصفقة. يبحثون عن التكاليف المخفية والعيوب الخفية وقراءات عداد المسافات والعديد من العوامل الأخرى. هذا يساعد في الحصول على السيارة المناسبة بسعر مناسب مع وجود جميع أوراقها في مكانها الصحيح. سيخبرك الفحص الجيد إذا كان هناك أي شيء يحتاج إلى إصلاح أو استبدال قريبًا على سيارتك الجديدة. يعد فحص ما قبل الشراء من قبل فني سيارات أمرًا يجب أن تفكر فيه بجدية قبل تسليم أموالك لتوقيع الصفقة النهائية. بصرف النظر عن فحص أداء المحرك ونظام العادم وحالة سائل ناقل الحركة وتسريبات الزيت ، فإنهم يقومون أيضًا بفحص العديد من المكونات المهمة مثل:


الإطارات والجنوط
إذا كنت تشتري سيارة مستعملة ، فمن المهم أن تتحقق من حالة الإطارات. إذا كانت متهالكة ، فسيلزم استبدالها ، وسيكلفك ذلك الكثير من المال. يمكنك فحص مداس الإطار عن طريق وضع يدك بالداخل وتحسس الأخاديد. يجب أن يكون عمقها حوالي نصف بوصة ، ويجب ألا تشعر بالأخاديد. إذا لم تشعر بأي شيء على الإطلاق ، فقد تكون الإطارات جديدة تمامًا ، ولكنها قد تكون ناعمة جدًا بالنسبة لاحتياجات قيادتك. يجب ألا يكون هناك ثقوب أو شقوق أو شقوق. يجب أن ترى أيضًا أن العجلات مصطفة ومتوازنة بشكل صحيح. إذا كانت العجلات معطلة ، فقد يتسبب ذلك في تجربة قيادة غير آمنة عندما تكون على الطريق. إذا كانت العجلات غير متناسقة ، فسوف تنفق الكثير من المال على الإطارات الجديدة. اضغط هنا


هيكل السيارة
إذا كانت السيارة التي تنظر إليها بها خدوش أو خدوش ، فاسأل البائع عما إذا كان من الممكن إصلاحها قبل الشراء. إذا تعذر إصلاحها ، فهذه علامة على أن المالك لا يهتم بالسيارة. إذا كانت الخدوش صغيرة ، يمكنك إزالتها. إذا كانت الخدوش صغيرة ، يمكنك إصلاحها عن طريق صنفرتها بورق صنفرة ناعم. من ناحية أخرى ، إذا كانت السيارة جديدة ، أو قال البائع إنه تم شراؤها حديثًا ، فلا تدع الأمور التجميلية تمر مرور الكرام. إذا كان هناك تلف في الطلاء ، فقد يكون ذلك علامة على تعرض السيارة لحادث أو تم إعادة طلاءها. يمكن أن يكون تلف الطلاء علامة على الصدأ تحت الطلاء ، لذا تأكد من فحص هيكل السيارة بعناية. النكات والخدوش طبيعية ، لكن الطلاء المتقشر أو التموجات في طلاء السطح ليس طبيعيًا.


النوافذ والأضواء
إذا كانت النوافذ مظللة ، فلا يمكنك التحقق من داخل السيارة ، لذا فهذه علامة على رغبة المالك في إخفاء شيء ما. يجب أن تكون المصابيح الداخلية المضيئة مضاءة. إذا لم يعملوا ، فهذا مؤشر على وجود مشكلة أكبر داخل السيارة. إذا كانت المصابيح سليمة ، فيجب استبدالها إذا كانت باهتة للغاية. يجب أن تكون المصابيح ذات القوة الكهربائية المناسبة أيضًا. تحقق مما إذا كانت الحزم العالية والمنخفضة تعمل كما ينبغي. يجب أن تضاء المصابيح الأمامية أيضًا عند تشغيل محرك السيارة. يجب ألا يكون هناك تشققات أو شقوق في الزجاج الأمامي. يجب أن تكون مرايا الرؤية الجانبية والخلفية سليمة وأن تتحرك عند تحريكها.


قيادة مكونات القطار
إذا كانت السيارة أوتوماتيكية ، فيجب فحص مستويات سائل ناقل الحركة ، وإذا كانت منخفضة ، فيجب إعادة شحنها. يجب ألا يكون هناك تسرب في سائل ناقل الحركة. يجب أن يرتفع مستوى سائل ناقل الحركة عند قيادة السيارة. يجب فحص الضغط على قطار القيادة عن طريق وضع السيارة في الوضع المحايد والحفاظ على تشغيل المحرك لمدة 15 دقيقة تقريبًا. يجب أيضًا وضع السيارة على مصعد وإزالة العجلات لفحص الوصلات الكروية ونهايات قضبان الربط وأذرع التحكم في حالة الارتخاء أو اللعب المفرط. إذا كانت السيارة تعمل بالديزل ، فيجب استبدال فلتر الوقود إذا كان عمره أكثر من عامين. إذا كانت السيارة تعمل بالغاز ، فيجب استبدال فلتر الوقود إذا كان عمره أكثر من عام.


استنتاج
أخيرًا ، قد يكون شراء سيارة مستعملة أمرًا مخيفًا عندما لا تعرف ما الذي تبحث عنه. من المهم معرفة المشكلات التي يجب البحث عنها حتى لا ينتهي بك الأمر بالحصول على ثقل ورق باهظ الثمن. إذا اتبعت هذا الدليل ، فستكون لديك فرصة أفضل للحصول على سيارة موثوقة بسعر جيد.
*

----------

